# Please add a way to review Season Pass spec.



## rwtremaine (Feb 15, 2011)

I have many season passes setup on my three TiVo units. It would be great to be able to see all the information about my season passes on the same screen in a database format. It should show the day of the week, time of day and recording length. This way I would be able to see if there was a time conflict without finding out about the conflict by having something not record. I realize that some of these parameters change when programs are moved from one time slot to another but at least I could see conflicts when I create the pass.
Love my TiVo ...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

There is TiVo's Online Season Pass® manager

Not exactly what you're looking for kmttg may give you something to work with if you want to build you're own spreadsheet.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

rwtremaine said:


> I have many season passes setup on my three TiVo units. It would be great to be able to see all the information about my season passes on the same screen in a database format. It should show the day of the week, time of day and recording length. This way I would be able to see if there was a time conflict without finding out about the conflict by having something not record. I realize that some of these parameters change when programs are moved from one time slot to another but at least I could see conflicts when I create the pass.
> Love my TiVo ...


I don't see any reasonable way for this to be possible, given that Season Passes are not tied in any way to time slots. What you're asking for seems to be based on the To Do List instead. And in the HDUI on my Premiere XL, I'm already able to see a list of this type and scroll through it. By default, it shows what's scheduled to record and any SPs that won't record due to conflicts. I can optionally press a button to have it show only those items scheduled to record, or again to show *all* items, meaning those that will record, those that won't due to conflicts, and those that won't for other reasons such as being repeats (for a new-only SP) or no longer in the Guide, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo is moving toward a whole home solution where you have one TiVo and then Minis spread around the house for remote viewing. It is unlikely they will invest any development effort into features which involve multiple TiVos.


----------

